# Eclipse: .class nicht editierbar



## sc0p (15. Mrz 2010)

Innerhalb meines Workspace's habe ich eine .class, welche überhaupt nicht editierbar ist...
Ist da ein Schreibschutz/sonst etwas   drauf?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2010)

verschoben, umbenannt.., aber den genauen Namen einer Entwicklungsumgebung hättest du ruhig auch noch erwähnen können,
Eclipse?

was willst du denn in .class-Dateien ändern, da ist doch kein Code drin?
falls die Datei von der IDE zu einer deiner .java-Dateien erstellt wurde und automatisch aktuell gehalten wird, kann ich verstehen dass du sie nicht editieren kannst, falls du sieh überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommst,
Dateien aus JARs oder gar der Standard-Bibliothek sind auch nicht editierbar

was ist das denn für eine Datei, wo kommt die her, wie öffnest du sie,
Screenshot?


----------



## sc0p (15. Mrz 2010)

Eclipse v. 3.5.2







so sieht das tool aus (wird natürlich nicht während "run" versucht zu bearbeiten)
das GUI muss aber überarbeitet werden -> nur ist MyPanel.class nicht editierbar
alles andere ist editierbar


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2010)

eine .class-Datei enthält kompilierten unlesbaren Bytecode,
normalen Java-Quellcode siehst du nur weil
1. Eclipse irgendwoher weiß, welche .java-Datei dazugehört, diese auch vorhanden ist und dann angezeigt wird
oder
2. der zugehörige Quellcode mehr oder weniger als Kommentar mit in der .class-Datei drinsteht, ob das möglich ist, weiß ich aber nicht

in jedem Fall brauchst du MyPanel.java,
diese editieren und neu kompilieren


----------



## sc0p (15. Mrz 2010)

stimmt, screen.class und alle andern haben ja auch noch screen.java etc. mit dabei...
hm, und wenn ich das programm so übernommen habe?
decompilieren versuchen?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2010)

wenn du den Quelltext aus irgeneinem Grund siehst, dann kannst du ihn doch sicher kopieren,
wobei der Kommentar im Screenshot eher von der screen-Klasse spricht?

Dekompilieren mag sonst ein Weg sein, ja,
kann ich nichts zu sagen


----------



## sc0p (17. Mrz 2010)

Nun, ich habe unten vom Eclipse Read Only
Wenn ich aber auf -Rechtsklick -Propertries gehe, ist kein Haken bei Read Only gesetzt.

Wie krieg ich das Writable?

screenshot  ->


----------



## SlaterB (17. Mrz 2010)

wenn es immer noch um eine .class-Datei geht:
dann habe ich bei mir da auch Read-Only, eben weil für Eclipse nicht vorgesehen ist, eine solche Datei zu editieren,
kannst sie ja mal in einem TextEditor öffnen, da wirst du nicht viel lesen können


----------



## sc0p (17. Mrz 2010)

Stimmt, überlegungsfehler...

Danke


----------

